

Show HN: Afternoon project, a job board in your inbox -- jobmailr - ianterrell

http://www.jobmailr.com/<p>Most of the valuable hires out there already have jobs and aren't actively looking for another.  But would they be interested in getting relevant jobs emailed to them once a week or so, so that they were sure to hear about that dream position opening up?  And would companies pay to access their inboxes?<p>Asking myself, I found it valuable.  Seeing if others do too is what jobmailr.com is trying to find out.<p>If several hundred people sign up, there's an instant audience that employers can pay to access.  If it doesn't gain traction amongst the would-be hires, then I'm just out a few hours of development time.  :)<p>Anyone have any insight or critiques on this side venture?
======
WillyF
E-mail is a great way to reach job seekers. I know because I've built a
business on it. The key is being able to build an audience of talented people
who are excited about opening your e-mails. If you do that and can deliver
quality candidates for employers, it could turn into a pretty great business.
If you'd like to discuss it further, feel free to reach out to me at
willy@onedayonejob.com.

------
sagacity
As an employer, I'd be willing to pay (at least something) for this.

------
iworkforthem
easy to click link: <http://www.jobmailr.com/>

------
Mz
Other than delivery to your inbox, which I think Monster does a bit of (though
I could be wrong since I pay so little real attention to my Monster Jobs
account and the stuff they mail me), what value are you offering? I am
thinking about your comment about "most of the valuable hires..." What is
their motivation to be interested? How do you qualify them as "valuable
hires"? If you can prequalify them, how do you show this value to employers?

Your description sounds to me like you are thinking of a fairly elite service
but then your closing remarks sound like you aren't really focused on that but
just thinking of it as another job service, but by email. Maybe you can flesh
out that value position a bit more.

Good luck with this.

~~~
ianterrell
I think the real value propositions I'd like to offer are these:

To employees: information about interesting and potentially better-than-you-
have-now jobs without having to expend any effort

To employers: access to the inboxes of thousands of passive job hunters; those
would would jump for the right position, but who aren't looking at job boards

~~~
sgentle
I would argue that you've come at this problem from the employee side (ie, "I
have a job but I might jump for a better job - someone should make a website
for that"), but the employer side is where you'd be better off spending your
time. There are less employers than employees and they have their resources
spread more thinly. For them, I think quality, rather than quantity, is your
main value proposition.

The neat thing about already-employed potential hires is that their employment
is a kind of social proof. They were hired at X, therefore they must be pretty
good.

How about this: take signups, but ask them for their current employer and
their field. Now an employer can say things like "I want to poach employees
from [Google,Apple,Microsoft] in Engineering" and have a place they can do
that.

------
rhizome
What makes this different than rss2email or yahoo pipes pointed at craigslist,
or indeed.com's notifications (or linkedin's, or...)?

~~~
ianterrell
1) Significantly easier signup than rss2email and other similar solutions 2)
Gated for much less spam/barely ham postings 3) Higher levels of customization

